# so no one has extra "bimmerfest 2003"



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

stickers????

anyone????

[email protected]


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I do...



~Matt Segal


----------



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

is it possible for me to get 2 from you? I would like to stick them on my car
if yes please email me at 
[email protected]
thanks


----------

